# quick mache question



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm whipping up 2 old fashioned barbells, like strongmen in the 1890's circuses used to use. I need to know how to hide the mache paper strip texture. It doesn't need to be super smooth, but can't have paper lines. I don't want to make Monster Mud or anything that will cost me moolah...need to use household supplies. And yeah- I know the info is "out there" online, but I"m having eye troubles & problems reading..some webpages are difficult to read and I don't want to waste reading searching/reading stuff I don't need. Any suggestions?


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away (Jul 19, 2008)

Hmm... maybe if you just mixed some sand & oatmeal into the final paint coat... to make a rough iron texture, maybe even add some rust colored paint?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Tear the paper pieces by hand so they have ragged edges and they will (paradoxically) smooth out pretty well once you apply them. Don't use straight, clean edge strips for mache because it's extremely difficult to hide the edges unless you cover them (as suggested above) with some kind of textured finish.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Agree...tear the paper and the edges will not be a problem...once you add paint they should disappear completely.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Yup, I use a ruler to tear old phone book pages into 1 inch wide strips, then tear them to fit lengthwise. You could also use tissue like kleenex, but it will have a more rough finish.


----------



## bmaskmaker (May 6, 2010)

Do you have any joint compound? (Not sure if that's considered a household item or not) ... It works the same for mache as it does for walls ... just a thin layer. And after it's dry you can wet sand it (damp sponge rubbed over the areas to smooth it out.) 

Also, dry paper mache can be sanded ... a light sanding might obscure the strip lines enough to satisfy, if you're not trying to go for super smooth.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*If you don't mind doing another complete layer on them....

I cut the newspaper into confetti, then with very hot tap water soak for a few minutes. Then I start mushing the wet paper. Once I get it close to the consistancy (sp?) I want, I add Elmer's all purpose glue to the mixture. It's kinda like working with mashed potatoes. Or like homemade celluclay.
*


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thankee! I always cut my paper on a huge art-paper cutter, hence my past problems with edges. Will tear.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Use heavy paper for the first couple of layers and thin paper for the remaining layers. I used a home mixture of "gesso" to cover the paper seams. It's a mixture of water, Elmer's glue and plaster. I don't remember what the ratio was, but I think I mixed the plaster and water and added glue to smooth out the mixture, then brushed it on my paper mache. It worked great. Can't see any seams. Even the brush strokes went away.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

We like to use paper towels (also torn) as the final layer to minimize any lines.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> We like to use paper towels (also torn) as the final layer to minimize any lines.


Exactly what I was gonna suggest. Final layer with the torn paper towels does get quite smooth.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

I put a thin layer of wood glue on.


----------



## bmaskmaker (May 6, 2010)

How did it turn out? Were you able to smooth them with just torn paper? I tend to like a bit of texture on my stuff, so there's something to highlight with dry brushing. That way the surface has a little bit of depth to it, and the individual imperfections of a wrinkle, or something, doesn't matter as much.

The photo below is a closeup of the finish on a paper mache horn I made.










- Beth

(yay, figured out how to embed photos!)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Spooky1 said:


> We like to use paper towels (also torn) as the final layer to minimize any lines.


Paper towels are the way to go if you want smooth (non-textured of course and the torn edges are a must as many are saying). Then if you want really smooth, take some glue, either straight from the jug or mixed with a little bit of water and give it a last smoothing over with your hands once it has all dried solid.


----------



## VillaHaunter (Jul 13, 2011)

I mix 3 parts joint compound, 1 part Elmer’s Glue-All, and 1 part exterior latex primer. Paint with this mix, sand with fine sandpaper or use a lightly damp sponge to smooth it out, then another layer if the surface still isn’t smooth enough. Let dry very well and paint your finish color.


----------

